# Looking for advise on cutting lap siding



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm curious if anyone has any ideas, or have succesfully (without using the language of wishing they never had started it) with cutting boards into lap siding.
I have an opportunity to buy some white cedar at a pretty decent price.......$0.60 to $0.90/foot, and was thinking that my futre new shed would look quite nice with some on it. I would be needing somewhere around 500 bf.
The cedar, the guy has, is 1 x 6, 1 x 8, or 3/4 x 6. He claims it is 12 -15% moisture, if that's a concern.
I don't own a bandsaw large enough to cut them. Using my planer, with a sled is one idea i've tossed around. Tablesaw and then planer is another. Maybe something with the router??? Just the tablesaw??? :confused1:
I won't be painting or staining them, just left natural, so a 'rustic' look would be fine.
I'm hoping you folks might have some great ideas and advise.

Rick


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Webster
If it where me, I would go with the sled idea. I would use a nice straight board to make the sled out of and lay your ceder on that and run it through the planer. Of course if you where going to be making a lot of siding, it might pay to buy a bandsaw.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If the boards are straight you might want to consider vertical board and batten. Far less work, and looks good too.

Gerry


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

B&B needs horizontal nailers every 16".

Lots and lots of work! :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use ship lap or channel rustic*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/2000-lineal-feet-wasnt-enough-9995/

Check at the bottom of this site for ship lap: http://www.buffalo-lumber.com/siding-patterns.htm
As far as making it you'll need to reduce it to a common thickness, in my case 7/8" with a thickness planer. If you want a rough side out plane the back side only. That's what mine is. The rabbets on the edges can be made using a dado set or rabbeting bit and router or a table saw with 2 kerfs, vertical and horizontal. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

I appreciate all the great replies, guys. :thumbsup:
Handyman ..... good point there about getting a new bandsaw. I always feel better when I have a 'reason' to buy a new tool.....and there will be more than 500 bf! A large enough bandsaw would be perfect for beveled siding, which would look great. 

I don't think 8" boards wouldn't be wide enough for board and batten. I've found 10" to be a good size......just my preference though.

Thats' a great link for the siding Bill, thanks. I suppose the best thing to do, cut a few board of lap, and a few boards of bevel and see which will take the longest, and looks the best, but most of all, which is worth doing.
Have any ideas for a bandsaw jig to cut the beveled siding consistantly?

Rick


----------

